# New to Thailand! Looking for friends?



## Becca88

Hello all! I am a 22 year old female from the U.S. who just came to Thailand last month to teach. I came with a group of people but we have since separated to find more job opportunities. I am currently living with a 27 year old female from Ireland. We had to leave Lopburi to come to Phichit and we are 2 of 3 foreigners in the ENTIRE TOWN (Bangmulnak). We are about 3 hours from Bangkok and 4-5 from Chiang Mai... we are looking for friends and maybe dating. We plan to be traveling on the weekends and have a lot of time from school off... anyone around who would like to meet up or talk? It gets a little lonely out here!


----------



## meggo3

Becca88 said:


> Hello all! I am a 22 year old female from the U.S. who just came to Thailand last month to teach. I came with a group of people but we have since separated to find more job opportunities. I am currently living with a 27 year old female from Ireland. We had to leave Lopburi to come to Phichit and we are 2 of 3 foreigners in the ENTIRE TOWN (Bangmulnak). We are about 3 hours from Bangkok and 4-5 from Chiang Mai... we are looking for friends and maybe dating. We plan to be traveling on the weekends and have a lot of time from school off... anyone around who would like to meet up or talk? It gets a little lonely out here!


Hi, well not locals but a friend of mine who is a regular visitor and me both single mature guys are flying over in 2 weeks time for a holiday. Be nice to meet for a beer.


----------



## haole farang

Hello Becca,

I am moving to chiang mai at the end of this year. I dont know anyone out there and would like to meet some new people, esp people in different areas of the country. I am 30 y/o single american. pm me if interested in getting together

Noah


----------



## dunmac88

*Im 22!*



Becca88 said:


> Hello all! I am a 22 year old female from the U.S. who just came to Thailand last month to teach. I came with a group of people but we have since separated to find more job opportunities. I am currently living with a 27 year old female from Ireland. We had to leave Lopburi to come to Phichit and we are 2 of 3 foreigners in the ENTIRE TOWN (Bangmulnak). We are about 3 hours from Bangkok and 4-5 from Chiang Mai... we are looking for friends and maybe dating. We plan to be traveling on the weekends and have a lot of time from school off... anyone around who would like to meet up or talk? It gets a little lonely out here!


Hi Becca. I have just moved to Thailand for a month now. I am working in Bangkok as Graphic Designer. I am half Thai half Scottish. I am looking for some social friends for the weekend. If you happen to come over please let me know...Your journey sounds really interesting for such a young age...Im 22 as well and I feel a little lost with the Thai community....I would say I am more Scottish than Thai so its been quite tough and a bit depressing trying to find people to actually have proper conversations with.


----------



## JWilliamson

Female, young and pretty and you cant find friends? It doesnt add up. JW


----------



## Becca88

JWilliamson said:


> Female, young and pretty and you cant find friends? It doesnt add up. JW


we want friends in the area who speak ENGLISH. Bang Mul Nak has very few and only 3 farang.


----------

